# Timex Electric



## hours (Jul 19, 2010)

i came across a timex electric from west germany in my collection and was wondering what this watch is worth the movement is 67 and it's in great shape thank you if you can help


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to :rltb:, it's a good place to be :yes:

Without more information it's hard to ID a watch. If you can manage to post a picture, that would help. Additionally, if it's West German, does it have a crown in the normal place on the side of the watch, or is it what we call a "backset" - where there's a small wheel on the back to set the time?  Next, is there a set of numbers (very small) around the 6 o'clock position? In a Timex, this will date the watch accurately to the year of manufacture. :yes:

No one on this forum is a professional or paid appraiser/horologist for valuation purposes, most are just active hobbyists who have some knowledge of the subject as collectors. Any watch is simply worth what someone will pay for it in the open market. Overall Condition is paramount - a watch in immaculate unworn condition together with the original box and paperwork, receipt, guarantee etc, will be worth more than the same watch that's been in the back of a drawer for some years and is scuffed about a bit. :yes:

The easiest way to get a "ballpark" value for any watch is to search on ebay for a similar or identical model and see what these are currently selling for as "Buy It Now" and Auction lots also. :lookaround:

A Timex #67 movement is indeed a back set, and requires to have the crystal removed to allow the movement to to be removed for servicing. Currently these can be seen on ebay from 99p up to ABOUT Â£20.00 when they come up for sale, dependent on condition and dead or alive.

HTH a bit

On Behalf of the Forum:-


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You typed too much Mel











mel said:


> The easiest way to get a "ballpark" value for any watch is to search on ebay for a similar or identical model and see what these are currently selling for as "Buy It Now" and Auction lots also. :lookaround:


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Apologies for jumping in - but coincidentally I came into possession of a Timex Electric recently also.

BUT this one whilst it has text either side of the 6 - it simply says FRA NCE or France - presumably made there?

Also it is a back set model with a quite unusual dial - I attach pics - though not in particularly great cosmetic condition it is ticking away perfectly and keeping very good time, so I'm loathe to get inside it - but I would like to know how and have a look at the movement to check if it is ~67 or Laco 861 etc.

I assume the back set wheel must come off? before the movement can be taken out (from the front?)(there is no locking screw in the centre of the set wheel - so does it pull off?).



















Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: - it's a good place to be! :yes: Bos!

You most likely have a Timex #84 backset movement. The caseback is epoxy resined onto the case. To access the movement you must remove the battery (cell), then use a crystal lift to take out the crystal, and the movement will come out through the front. The backstem remains with the case. There is a notch and keyway arrangement on the case and movement to ensure correct placing of the movement on re-assembly.









If you really want to try this as a task, I'd advise you to pick up a non-worker to practise on first, you *will* need a crystal lift to take out and replace the crystal. This is slightly different to the earlier 67 movement where the backstem can be unscrewed and removed separately before you pull the crystal and take out the movement - the #67 has a screw head in the backstem - easy ID 

Try a Google for Timex #84 electrics service information or similar, ISTR they are on the net somewheres.


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

mel said:


> Welcome to :rltb: - it's a good place to be! :yes: Bos!
> 
> You most likely have a Timex #84 backset movement. The caseback is epoxy resined onto the case. To access the movement you must remove the battery (cell), then use a crystal lift to take out the crystal, and the movement will come out through the front. The backstem remains with the case. There is a notch and keyway arrangement on the case and movement to ensure correct placing of the movement on re-assembly.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the info - I managed a search along the lines suggested and came up with a great site with service manuals etc -

http://www.e-watchmaker.com/

I'll probably have a go at it - IF and when the battery packs up, then I'll have a decent looksee - thanks again.


----------

